# Mount Pleasant, MI *ALFIE* adult female



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

D26-Alfie 

German Shepherd Dog [Mix]
Large Adult Female Dog Pet ID: kennel 26 
Isabella County Animal Control, Mount Pleasant, MI 

Alfie is such a sweet girl! She is very gentle and loving and not sure why she's at the shelter. Alfie came to our shelter as a stray and became availalbe for adoption Sept. 24. Can you give her the loving, responsible home that she deserves??? 

We often don't know much about the animals that come into the shelter. They are either strays or owner surrenders. We put all the info that is available and add more once we learn about the dog's personality. You can visit the shelter and walk the dog on the grounds. You can also interact with the dog in our dog adoption room. This will give you a better idea if the dog is suitable for you and your family. We also have volunteers that work with the dogs daily and they will be glad to answer your questions. Feel free to visit us. You can also call us, we will be happy to answer your questions. 

A dog's time is limited, please act quickly if you want to make him/her yours. Call or come into the shelter to check on the animal's availability. The shelter is really full, please act to save one.

NOTICE!
There is a new adoption policy in effect. All animals will be spayed or neutered prior to adoption. There are new adoption prices. All dogs are $140. This includes license($6), rabies vaccine($10), county fee($15), HATS fee for medical charges that include spay/neuter, heart worm test and vaccinations($109). 
Puppies(under 14 weeks) are $134, same charges apply except license and rabies vacc. They will also be spayed/neutered. It really is a good deal, try to get all that done for that price. 
Keep in mind, that even though the dogs and puppies get vaccinated and HATS (Humane Animal Treatment Society) works very hard to care for dogs and puppies at the shelter, there are no guarantees. There may be health conditions that are not apparant and could not be forseen. There may be some risk but it's still worth it to adopt and make a difference in the life of an unwanted pet. 


For the most current photos of all our pets go to:
http://www.midmichiganadopt-a-pet.com 
or
http://www.hatsweb.org

~it matters to the one you save~

<span style="color: #FF0000">Mount Pleasant, MI 
989-773-9721</span> 


http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11989212


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump for the classic shepherd


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

This dog was transferred to the Ionia County Animal Control, but I don't see her listed on there yet.

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MI342.html

I'll keep checking their site.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Pf listing removed.


----------

